# Importing amphibians



## Girino (Dec 8, 2014)

I intend visiting Houton this year and would like to know if anyone has a difinitive answer as to what paperwork is required to carry CITES II amphibians across the borders.
I have read many posts on the subject and am more confused than ever.
Paolo
PS still awaiting reply from DEFRA


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

None. Once in the last EU, there are no restrictions on movement between EU states. The same is the case for Annex A species. I see that you are referring to Appendix II - you need to check the EU regulations, which use Annexes. Some App II (which would be Annex B) are elevated to Annex A so require valid A10 certificates to be sold or bought. For example, Javelin sand boas are an Annex B species throughout the world, but in the EU are in Annex A, the same as Appendix I species.

Provided the animals are either CB or were lawfully imported then you don't need any other paperwork. Don't forget that all boa and python species, apart from a tiny number which are Annex A, are all Annex B, and no documents are needed.

If you want peace of mind, ask for a receipt with the seller's details, confirming that it's captive bred.


----------



## Girino (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for that Ian very helpful.
Paolo


----------

